# mount ipod



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 28, 2010)

I try to make my Ipod to work. I install gtkpod from ports. I mount my Ipod but gtkpod don't see it.
Any idea? A! I use fluxbox with automounter tool from ports and my Ipod is on ntfs.


----------



## adamk (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you tell gtkpod to add an iPod and then put in path to the mount point for the iPod?

Adam


----------



## ckester (Dec 28, 2010)

Try mounting it manually, as follows:


```
# mkdir -p /mnt/ipod
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s2 /mnt/ipod
```

NOTE: Your ipod must be formatted for Windows.  As far as I know, nobody's got the Mac-formatted ones working with gtkpod.

The automounter you're using might not be mounting the correct slice.  The stuff you want is on the second slice. 

If mounted correctly, you should be able to browse the ipod's contents with ls or other tools.

gtkpod then just needs to know the mountpoint and ipod model:
"Edit | Repository/iPod Options"
followed by "Add new repository/iPod"

Then you should be able to use gtkpod's "Load" command and work with the iPod's contents.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok. Only one left. How can play the songs? The "Play Now" is not doing nothing and there is no "Play" options


----------



## adamk (Dec 28, 2010)

Edit --> Preferences --> Music --> Commands --> "Play Now"


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 28, 2010)

I give "audacious2". "Play", open audacious but not playing the song!
Also when I am trying to add songs, tells me: No ipod found! But see the songs inside my Ipod.


----------

